# Happy Birthday, USA!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Since we just extended congrats to all our Canuck friends 3 days ago, thought it would only be fair to wish all you of you from the 50 (United) States a _*happy Independence Day*_, celebrating (as someone posted on Twitter) the first Brexit 241 years ago!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Since we just extended congrats to all our Canuck friends 3 days ago, thought it would only be fair to wish all you of you from the 50 (United) States a _*happy Independence Day*_, celebrating (as someone posted on Twitter) the first Brexit 241 years ago!


Thanks


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> _*happy Independence Day*_,


It's called Thanksgiving Day in Great Britain


----------

